# Hawaii Reviews for October 2011...



## billhall (Oct 2, 2011)

Hawaii reviews - October 2011


----------



## billhall (Oct 2, 2011)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 9/19/11*

*New Review *


 Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer: Lynda Tiedtke​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 15, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort I, Big Island, 9/23/11*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort I  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 22, 2011)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 10/08/11*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort  
Reviewer: Stephanie Reid​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 22, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 6/1/2011*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort  
Reviewer: Marty & Carmel Etzel​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

